

Clarity Handles 10k Calls - danmartell
http://betakit.com/2012/08/07/clarity-fm-handles-10k-calls-adds-new-discovery-and-communication-features

======
SebMortelmans
Anyone tried this yet? The proposition looks valuable (at least for the one on
the receiving end).

------
kevingadd
Headline makes absolutely no sense.

~~~
bradleyland
I can't find any reference to '1-900-Huslter' in the source code of the actual
article, so it looks like it's either poorly editorialized by the submitter,
or BetaKit changed the title.

In either case, the editor should be aware that 900-numbers are very commonly
associated with pay-per-minute sex-talk lines, and "Hustler" is the name of a
pornographic publication on the more _revealing_ side of the pornography
scale. Both items are something I'm sure Clarity doesn't want associated with
their brand.

